# Stray dogs - calling shelters or not?



## sheep (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm not sure if this is the right section for this topic, but here it goes. There are 2 stray dogs of medium/big size around where I live. Some people gives them food, and they wander around in different areas. The areas have lots of people around during the day.

The dogs seems calm and all they do is wandering around and resting around. But they can get a bit aggressive towards bicycles. They would chase them, jump a bit towards them and bark at them 'till they go away.

But well, one day, I've seen them acting the same with 2 women. They weren't walking together, the last one only walked by a few minutes later. But they were a bit aggressive towards these 2 women, and one of them which is an elder woman got scared and screamed. I'm not sure what triggered that, as these 2 dogs sees many people passing by during the day and they barely cares. It could be some scent, the way they walked, and so on.

But the problem is, can they someday actually hurt someone? Can someone react a way that can trigger further aggression like dog bite some day?

I'm not sure what to think. I'm thinking of calling a shelter (no kill ones), but then is it too extreme? They would lose freedom forever... And the shelters also has too many dogs. Also, I don't think that they look very adoptable (not exactly beautiful ones).
Also, we might be a bit selfish to send some dogs to forever confinement just coz we wonder if they might give a bite someday.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

In the U.S. I would say, yes, call the shelter; dogs shouldn't be running loose anyway. But I suppose in Portugal, lotts of dogs run loose, and the street dogs should mostly be left in peace. But if they're becoming aggressive, definitely call the shelter. If they bite someone, they'll almost certainly be killed, so it's better they go to the shelter before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> But the problem is, can they someday actually hurt someone? Can someone react a way that can trigger further aggression like dog bite some day?


If they are becoming aggressive, it can certainly get worse. If they are chasing bicycles, they could cause an accident and hurt someone even without being aggressive. Yes, someone can act in a way to trigger further aggression- like the scared woman screaming, as sometimes the actions of a scared person like screaming and waving their hands at the dog or trying to hit the dog will make the dog more likely to bite.

I agree with Willowy basically-
If they weren't causing problems, I'd let them be. If they are causing problems, I would call a shelter. While I would wish the safety of the dogs if possible, I would put the safety of the general public (think of what happens if they chase a small child on a bike or attack and knock down an elderly person) over that of the dogs.


----------



## sheep (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions guys.  I still didn't do anything yet, it kind of breaks my heart to think that they could lose the freedom... They now can go anywhere and roll on the grass under the Sun... Also, I feel like what rights do I have to do this to these dogs?

In the past weekend and today morning, I've passed through them, and they seemed calm. They would approach other dogs or ignore those that are reactive but with their owners. They seem aloof and calm.

Maybe I'll ask a shelter's staff for opinion, since they know what's better to do in this kind of situation.


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

You should call animal control. The dogs are not going to be vaccinated as strays and will become a health risk, they may appear to be healthy and happy - that will not last if they are left on their own.

How long have they been there? Any chance they are lost and a family is looking for them?


----------



## sheep (Aug 22, 2012)

hub3 said:


> You should call animal control. The dogs are not going to be vaccinated as strays and will become a health risk, they may appear to be healthy and happy - that will not last if they are left on their own.
> 
> How long have they been there? Any chance they are lost and a family is looking for them?


I've moved to my current apartment for some 5 months already, but I think that they have been there for longer. I doubt that they belonged to someone or at least were lost, since they have been hanging around the same places and no one came to pick them up.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Call animal control. Dogs should not be allowed to run loose. They are not wild animals, "freedom" doesn't apply in this case.


----------

